# Monthly cycle and mood changes



## drfarrell (Mar 28, 2010)

I've noticed that women are telling me that there are changes in their mood, especially anxiety, during their monthly cycle and there is some evidence that BC pills may play a role. Certainly, hormonal changes do and IBS may, in some respects, be related to levels of anxiety. CBT can sometimes be very helpful and I do have some information and I hope you'll contact me via PM.[Editor: Terms of Service do not allow linking to an external URL]


----------



## Geethika (Nov 13, 2009)

The mood changes during the periods are because of the hormonal imbalance. The mood changes can be suppressed by taking in small quantities of cocoa at the time of periods.


----------

